# Heavy cream that has soured a bit



## sunnysmile (Mar 4, 2010)

Can I still use this in baking?  It has a very mild smell that is not really off putting, sort of smells like cheese.  I used some in clam chowder tonight, and it was fine, but I think I may need to use it quickly.  It has been kept cold but it is 21 days past the expiration.  I know it is definately good for 7-10 days after the date.  I hate to waste it, I probably still have 2 or more cups left.


----------



## Selkie (Mar 5, 2010)

Beef Stroganoff.


----------



## sunnysmile (Mar 5, 2010)

So ... no health hazard in using it, right?


----------



## Alix (Mar 5, 2010)

I don't think so. If its just a bit "off" it should be fine. If its lumpy and separated, or has mold floating on it I might think twice though!


----------



## Andy M. (Mar 5, 2010)

You can either toss it out because it's spoiled, or cook with it and possibly toss out the resulting dish because the cream you used in it was spoiled.  You run the risk of not only wasting the cream but all the other ingredients, your time.


----------



## sunnysmile (Mar 5, 2010)

I can never tell with lumpy with this cream I buy from Costco.  It's always verrrry thick and I have to shake shake shake it usually...and that's before the expiration date.

Andy...good points, thanks.


----------

